

Ask YC: What is the best solution for managing user email lists? - jamescoops

Ok so I have a list of 10k email addresses from users signing up to our site.  What is the best way to manage sending them all an email newsletter - any good list managers out there people recommend?
======
melvinram
Constant Contact is the one I use and offer to my clients. The main reason is
I personally get a higher delivery rate (instead of getting caught in spam
filters) and their email creator wizard is awesome. Try out their 60-day free
trial: <http://email.volcanicmarketing.com>

Other solutions out there are:

* iContact <http://www.icontact.com> \- Their customer service sucked when I tried them out.

* Campaign Monitor <http://www.campaignmonitor.com> \- I've heard good things about their reports but their delivery rates have not been as great as Constant Contact in my email campaigns.

* Exact Target <http://www.exacttarget.com> \- Great for enterprise companies. They will cost at least $10k/year

* Vertical Response <http://www.VerticalResponse.com>

* SilverPOP <http://www.silverpop.com> Another enterprise solution with a big cost.

~~~
johns
Campaign Monitor and their companion product MailBuild
<http://www.mailbuild.com> have worked great for me. MailBuild in particular
is a fantastic web app and I have not had any issues with delivery rates. Both
products also have an API.

------
jamescoops
Thanks guys much appreciated - the key thing has got to be getting through the
spam filter

~~~
melvinram
If your list is permission-based, try out Constant Contact. If it's not
permission-based, you won't like Constant Contact so go with a different
company.

------
jamescoops
Ok am going to try using groupspaces ...

------
xenoterracide
mailman? I think that accepts the unsubscribe emails too...

